# Majora's Mask 3D: modder restoring functionality, more fixes to come



## gnmmarechal (Jun 30, 2019)

This is really nice to see, I'll be trying it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jun 30, 2019)

Loved it on the 3ds man i need to get my sd sorted to run gateway again


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 30, 2019)

Fantastic mods! Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

For those who are unfamiliar with the game, this video explains the questionable changes in the 3DS remake.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 30, 2019)

Not into mod stuff. I will pass, thought. Just an original games.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 30, 2019)

Holy crap!

I've had dreams of this mod for years now. I will definitely need to try this once I have a moment.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 30, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not into mod stuff. I will pass, thought. Just an original games.


But the topic title says modding right on it. By chance, did you miss it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

how is it that i was just looking at videos of people comparing the n64 and 3ds version and me looking for a patch a couple of days ago. and then someone makes it days after.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 30, 2019)

cool. though i personally didn't mind the zora thing too much, the deku thing is a nice fix.


----------



## skawo (Jun 30, 2019)

The Zora thing was changed for a reason, though. Most Zora swimming you do is through tight corridors, so it really doesn't make sense for it to be as fast as it was in the original.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 30, 2019)

skawo said:


> The Zora thing was changed for a reason, though. Most Zora swimming you do is through tight corridors, so it really doesn't make sense for it to be as fast as it was in the original.


The modder will release a feature allowing you to toggle between both swimmings so you'll have the best of everything.
It does make sense tho because in the sea it's just funnier while the change makes sense only in the dungeons


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 30, 2019)

Played both the N64 and 3DS versions.
Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time and the only change I didn't like in MM3D are the easier bosses.
Swimming is fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

These differences are things you would only notice if you played the original, I am guessing. Still cool someone did this. Would these codes work on Citra? Edit: I am dumb


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

PugCruz said:


> Would these codes work on Citra?





Meteor7 said:


> For Citra, just start MM3D and then select Emulation > Cheats to add the code.​



do people read anymore?​


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2019)

Why Grezzo made these changes to the remake I'll never know.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 30, 2019)

Huzzah! Always put me off a bit when playing, these things. Broke the flow. Now's the Time to fix and stream I suppose. Wonder what's next.



PugCruz said:


> These differences are things you would only notice if you played the original, I am guessing. Still cool someone did this. Would these codes work on Citra? Edit: I am dumb


Aye, and there were related differences between the western release and the original Japanese release of the n64 original as well. Especially in regards to the zora shield ability. Usually these kinds of fixes are just Quality of Life fixes, but they made some larger changes with Majora's Mask. I'm sure there are videos on the differences.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 30, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> For those who are unfamiliar with the game, this video explains the questionable changes in the 3DS remake.




Fun story: A co-worker of mine was getting this version of the game for her 3DS, and I told her how the remake "simplified" things, and she acted like that's not a bad thing! I was going all "lolwut?" in my head at that one!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2019)

I knew about the Zora swimming, but I don't remember having any issue with the Deku Scrub o.o

Really cool effort nonetheless!


----------



## Ampersound (Jun 30, 2019)

Got a crash when i jumped in the water as zora


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2019)

Ampersound said:


> Got a crash when i jumped in the water as zora


You installed the electric water mod.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 1, 2019)

It's a shame that a fan has more common sense than the developing team.
They even removed the moving platform in the deku palace (in the N64 version you have to time your flight).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> It's a shame that a fan has more common sense than the developing team.
> They even removed the moving platform in the deku palace (in the N64 version you have time your flight).


aonuma didnt even want to do this port but miyamoto forced him i think but then thats not really an excuse to break the game


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2019)

This is awesome. I can't wait to try this out once I get my 3ds back!


----------



## raxadian (Jul 1, 2019)

I got the original so I never cared about the 3DS release, still this is cool.


----------



## cots (Jul 1, 2019)

I've never played MM, but to say the changes are negative when they are only viewed to be negative to certain people is a bit overkill. Remakes usually have changes, but just because a group sees them as negative doesn't necessarily make them bad changes for the rest of the general population. MM never seemed like a light hearted Zelda adventure so I skipped it. Is the game any good if so have the people here who've played both versions see the 3DS enhancements as negative or positive?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 1, 2019)

cots said:


> I've never played MM, but to say the changes are negative when they are only viewed to be negative to certain people is a bit overkill. Remakes usually have changes, but just because a group sees them as negative doesn't necessarily make them bad changes for the rest of the general population.


Art's not going to be unanimously viewed as positive or negative by the entirety of the population, as "good" in this case just means "good at eliciting a positive sensation from me", which won't necessarily be caused by the same thing for another person. The general consensus is that the changes reversed by these codes weren't for the better, but nobody has said or implied that one situation is best for literally every person.


> MM never seemed like a light hearted Zelda adventure so I skipped it. Is the game any good if so have the people here who've played both versions see the 3DS enhancements as negative or positive?


The Zora swimming changes personally didn't afford me any significant degree of control I didn't have with the original, and only slowed the pace and made swimming quickly something I didn't want to spend magic on. As for the changes to the Deku Scrub's acceleration, I've always felt that this effect I call "motion easing" has been making controls feel more loose and unresponsive for what I assumed to be smoother looking animation (even though transitional frames create the same effect without the detrimental effects on the controls) as well as making it more difficult for younger players to accidentally rocket themselves off a platform by being heavy handed and imprecise with the control stick. Games that don't use any of this motion easing have typically felt much more tight to me, control-wise.

That being said, I do love the graphical upgrade, I like the additional item buttons for ease of access, I like that the Ocarina has its own dedicated button, I like that the Goron's initial punch is much faster and has a hitbox that seems to extend further out in front of Link than the original, and I enjoy how the game feels without the input lag of the original. So it's not all negative for me, and given a choice, I think I'd replay the 3DS version sooner, all things equal.

But I also think they made bosses worse for the most part. I like what they tried to do with Gyeorg, and I think there was a good idea somewhere in the Twinmold bossfight, but they took Odolwa, who could be possibly beaten using a multitude of tactics, and who would attack aggressively, but not unfairly, and made him into nothing at all. Just a puzzle with one singular solution which needs to be performed thrice to kill him and takes no skill whatsoever. It's right depressing, I say.

But again, nobody's saying you can't prefer what you'd like.


----------



## cots (Jul 1, 2019)

Meteor7 said:


> Art's not going to be unanimously viewed as positive or negative by the entirety of the population, as "good" in this case just means "good at eliciting a positive sensation from me", which won't necessarily be caused by the same thing for another person. The general consensus is that the changes reversed by these codes weren't for the better, but nobody has said or implied that one situation is best for literally every person.
> 
> The Zora swimming changes personally didn't afford me any significant degree of control I didn't have with the original, and only slowed the pace and made swimming quickly something I didn't want to spend magic on. As for the changes to the Deku Scrub's acceleration, I've always felt that this effect I call "motion easing" has been making controls feel more loose and unresponsive for what I assumed to be smoother looking animation (even though transitional frames create the same effect without the detrimental effects on the controls) as well as making it more difficult for younger players to accidentally rocket themselves off a platform by being heavy handed and imprecise with the control stick. Games that don't use any of this motion easing have typically felt much more tight to me, control-wise.
> 
> ...



I was pointing out that the general consensus according to the critics is that the changes are negative, not that the changes are negative in general. It's no big deal, I get your point, it just could've been worded better. Thanks for explaining your take on the changes. I'm oldschool any rather read about something then watch a YouTube video, that usually contains 99% off topic content and 1% to the point info. I tend to avoid videos in general. Does anyone else think the changes were negative and do you think someone that's used to the normal light hearted colorful Zelda games would enjoy Majora's Mask?


----------



## Issac (Jul 1, 2019)

cots said:


> I was pointing out that the general consensus according to the critics is that the changes are negative, not that the changes are negative in general. It's no big deal, I get your point, it just could've been worded better. Thanks for explaining your take on the changes. I'm oldschool any rather read about something then watch a YouTube video, that usually contains 99% off topic content and 1% to the point info. I tend to avoid videos in general. Does anyone else think the changes were negative and do you think someone that's used to the normal light hearted colorful Zelda games would enjoy Majora's Mask?


It is a very different game. It's impossible to say if you will like it or not based on being used to the normal light hearted ones. It's not light hearted. It deals with some dark themes, and the whole restarting mechanic and reliving the same things over and over again can be tough for some. I personally love this game. The only way to know if you would like it or not, is actually to just play it. I also think it works best, as a game, if it's played for the first time after recently playing Ocarina of Time. Because of how the game was originally released, most people had recently played Ocarina of Time, and only had that 3D world and its inhabitants in their mind when it came to Zelda games. So when characters return in this other world, it makes you feel special things if you have them fresh in your mind.

And the changes: they were bad.
Zora swimming created a problem where there previously was none: a certain place where you should break barriers. You need magic to swim fast and break them. And they didn't bother to add any magic jars anywhere. You need to swim quickly to jump out of the water to certain platforms, but that now costs magic. 

A lot of bosses and events were made easier, or were changed completely. This one doesn't bother me just as much, but I can see it upset some people. To me it felt like they've streamlined it them too much. Imagine Mega Man, where you could use any weapon on any boss, but some weapon is the weakness for the boss. (and some weapon doesn't do any damage). Imagine the remake being made, so that the boss is immune to every weapon except the weakness one. Suddenly you are forced to play a certain way, and not being rewarded for trying new things. That's how it feels with some of the changes.

And that Deku scrub movement thing, wow, it really messed me up. I was so used to spin out to skip in the water, only to mess up royally in the 3DS remake. That's one thing the video posted earlier demonstrated really well. It's not game breaking, and if this is the first time you ever play the game, then you won't have anything to compare to. You will just notice that some jumps are pretty difficult. But for someone like me, used to the original, will struggle a lot since it's so different. 

But also, just like Meteor7 mentions: I love the visual upgrade. I also like a lot of the changes that were made. I don't mind the new save system, even if the original was more intense (and made more sense). I like the new notebook, and I don't mind that it (the notebook) slows the game down a bit compared to the original. And I LOVE the gyro aiming. 

In large, I like the 3DS remake. Just slightly annoyed by some of the changes, and if some of them were kept like the original game, the remake would be a solid 10/10 for me


----------



## skawo (Jul 1, 2019)

> Zora swimming created a problem where there previously was none: a certain place where you should break barriers. You need magic to swim fast and break them. And they didn't bother to add any magic jars anywhere. You need to swim quickly to jump out of the water to certain platforms, but that now costs magic.



This is entirely untrue. Even without magic, you can still perform a basic bash in the water, which allows you to break barriers.
In all of the instances where you needed to jump out of the water as a Zora, a platform was added, so you didn't. The only exception being the Moon pipe system, which has magic jars spammed all throughout.



> A lot of bosses were made easier



I don't really see how removing cheeze mechanics and giving the bosses extra phases makes them 'easier'. You can no longer easily longer kill everything by spamming arrows at them without abandon. That's... not making them easier.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 1, 2019)

I never really noticed the Deku Scrub change, but immediately when I tried out the Zora Mask, having not really played the original game in a long time, I was like "hmm this doesn't seem right". I couldn't remember exactly how it was different but it was like they had just taken all the fun out of Zora swimming. That was so much fun in the original game.


Silent_Gunner said:


> Fun story: A co-worker of mine was getting this version of the game for her 3DS, and I told her how the remake "simplified" things, and she acted like that's not a bad thing! I was going all "lolwut?" in my head at that one!


It's often not. This is more than simplifying though, the new Zora controls are just worse.


skawo said:


> The Zora thing was changed for a reason, though. Most Zora swimming you do is through tight corridors, so it really doesn't make sense for it to be as fast as it was in the original.


I dunno, to me it seems harder to control on the 3DS version, not easier. Sure you can make tighter turns but turning at all is harder.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> They even removed the moving platform in the deku palace (in the N64 version you have to time your flight).


gotta make it easier for da casuals!


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 1, 2019)

Sounds Great Keep Me POSTED PLS


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2019)

I never really seen the argument that they made the bosses easier, but i have seen that people were saying they limit what you can do, limiting what items damage what boss etc. Nerrel can explain it better than I can.


----------



## evo-brut3 (Jul 2, 2019)

happy to see this mod, I love Majora's Mask and i'm planning to buy new 3ds to replay it


----------



## weatMod (Jul 2, 2019)

great now do a patch for OOT that gives MM   camera with the 2nd analog on N3ds and full camera  in castle town


----------



## momin (Jul 2, 2019)

All I want is more dark! 

the light is way too strong for this game atmosphere.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2019)

Can this be applied to Citra?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 2, 2019)

weatMod said:


> great now do a patch for OOT that gives MM   camera with the 2nd analog on N3ds and full camera  in castle town



Not a bad idea, but is a hard task AFAIK, it would need more than cheat codes to be achieved.


----------



## face235 (Jul 2, 2019)

Finally, some good news today. I will be following this.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jul 3, 2019)

Meteor7 said:


> as well as let the three transformation masks be equipped via the D-pad so as not to take up item slots.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 6, 2019)

Hope there will be a code for the JPN version


----------



## JoanMunn (Jul 18, 2019)

So cool , wow


----------



## cvskid (Oct 26, 2019)

Are there any similar mods like this for ocarina of time 3d which makes the game similar to n64 v1.0?


----------

